# Saltey Homestead 2019 Kidding



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I just moved three related does, Ruthie (2011) and her daughters Roma (2015) and Pepper Potts (2017) into their kidding jugs a few hours ago. Pepper Potts is 150 days today and in labor now, but not pushing hard yet. Lots of pawing and biting her sides, 6-7" string of goo. 

These will be the first kids out of our new black headed Fullblood Boer buck Miller so looking forward to see what he produces.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh it's hard to not interfere! She has been pushing for 13 minutes poor first time girl is confused and working hard, she jumps up after every contraction to check for a kid on the ground behind her. Two front feet appear to be presenting correctly, I just want to get in there and pull for her! Waiting a bit longer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'Mon Babies!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A single buckling - a bit thin for my satisfaction but he is lively, nursed great, and resting in his heated hut now. 6 lbs 10 oz. I did end up assisting just a bit by pulling to help pass the head while she pushed, it was just taking a bit too long after the amniotic sac broke for my comfort!

This line of does usually has wonderful maternal instincts however I did have to put a hand on Pepper's chest a few times to make her stand still for nursing - she was doing the first freshener jumpy back legs thing. She has the hang of it now. 

My dad and I made these combo kid huts & "hay racks" for the kidding jugs this week, I use hard heated kennel panels for kids. Lows in the single digits tonight.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooooooooohhhhhh. He's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable kid! Congratulations!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I like that set up, congrats on the lil bucklin'


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Neat kid warmer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay! A huge congrats saltey! I hope you have a wonderful kidding season. How many does in all do you have to kid out?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just ten does this year! 9 to go now.

Forgot this post of Pepper and the buckling earlier.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So ADORABLE!!! He’s a single so that skinny will be gone in no time lol 6 pounds I Think is perfect for a first time momma.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Looks good!
Can we get a look at full facial? I think the two color mask is awsome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ruthie just had a single 8lb 5oz buckling, handsome head and lovely long cape.

I did a quick search because her colostrum is quite pink in one half of the udder - all said this is caused by broken capillaries and perfectly okay as long as no heat and hardness and pain (there is not). Safe for buckling right? He preferred that side before I even had the chance to intervene.















And a photo of one day old Pepper Potts buckling when it was 9*F this morning!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree with Ruthie's buckling being handsome.

My mistake on Pepper Pot's buckling's mask, I thought it was black on one side and brown on the other. Thanks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like Roma will kid this afternoon in the next few hours and then I will have a break until March 27 (give or take).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Roma delivered triplet doelings early this morning (I missed it despite my over night checks!) - one got chilled & lethargic (rectal 92*F) but after a couple hot water soaks & some warming time in the house she is reunited and seems great. I will add photos later - they are black & dark red so very difficult to photograph!

Roma is fairly/somewhat aggressive towards me when trying to help the kids so that made for a tricky morning. I'm gathering all my patience, thank goodness my mother is visiting & taking care of my human toddler since my husband is away.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such cuties!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congrats on helping the chilled doeling! Happy for you that they are all doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to hear to saved the little one, congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Belated photographs of Roma's triplet does! All 3 were about 7 lbs 10oz at birth - over 22 pounds of babies to carry!



















The solid black is the one that went sub-temp on the morning of the birth. She had much weaker (selenium deficient) back legs and went sub-temp again the second morning and ended up with pneumonia by 48 hours old! A vet trip (ouch $) for better antibiotics and Dex, she got tube fed for about 12 hours, and now she is a happy growing bouncing bottle baby! She went to her new home yesterday, a woman who has been waiting for a bottle baby from us!

Ruthie, Pepper, Roma and the four remaining kids have all been moved into a "nursery pen" of sorts. I would normally put them in with the herd, but we're having some turmoil after the recent sale of 3 does and there is a lot of aggression in the herd jockeying for position #2.

Now to wait for the other 7 pregnant does due in 2 weeks.

So far I am not impressed with the head shape, ears, or teat structures being thrown by our Junior buck... I may be in the replacement market sooner than I thought. But birth weights have been good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I’m sorry your not impressed with your buck  but they are still stinking cute babies. Sometimes I have some real stupid looking heads on kids when they are born and they seem to grow into them or maybe the heads fill out, I’m not really sure what goes on lol but they look better once they get older. Teats though are another thing  
So what color is Roma? Is she a paint or a traditional?


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow such gorgeous babies!! Congrats!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I'm sorry your not impressed with your buck  but they are still stinking cute babies. Sometimes I have some real stupid looking heads on kids when they are born and they seem to grow into them or maybe the heads fill out, I'm not really sure what goes on lol but they look better once they get older. Teats though are another thing
> So what color is Roma? Is she a paint or a traditional?


Roma and the junior buck Miller are both black head "traditionals"!

I'm probably being a little harsh on the Junior buck - 7 more does to go and we'll see how the kids look! I am happy with the 7-8 pound kid weights and all of the doelings have teat structures that are totally functional for feeding kids. I'm just not necessarily saying "Wow" when I see them. I think I just love traditional red heads best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kids.
I agree, I have had a few here and there who's head profile were shaped strange at birth, then straighten out as they goat a bit older. It may be the way the sat in the womb, I am thinking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cuties!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well if one is going to be harsh about anything it should be the buck. Just looking at your goats you can tell how much time and energy you put into them (along with your posts  ) so if you like or dislike something no matter what go with it. So far it doesn’t seem to be steering you wrong. But you are right your two does in but you know what your doing lol
And I’m happy to hear I’m not the only one with goofy heads that corrects its self lol this year for me it seems to be “what in the world is going on with these heads!” Lol so maybe it’s just not the year for newborn heads lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Belated photographs of Roma's triplet does! All 3 were about 7 lbs 10oz at birth - over 22 pounds of babies to carry!
> 
> View attachment 149829
> 
> ...


I think the black and white are gorgeous! The black just seems to shine on your kids.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Triplet bucklings arrived this morning, all over 7 lbs to our dear (awful) 3 year old bottle raised doe Parcel. She has GREAT mothering skills. But the poor mite maybe weighs 120 herself. I keep hoping she'll hit a miraculous 3 year growth spurt! Anyhow, all are great. I will likely pull & sell one as a bottle kid in a few days as I think Parcel will just lose wayyy too much weight feeding 3 to weaning. We've got a traditional, a paint, and a red.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice crop of cutie pies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're adorable! Such sweet pictures.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Those are some big handsome guys.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We welcomed a fantastic set of twin does from our Kiko Georgia today.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh, they're adorable! Momma looks so proud.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a single doe and another set of triplets (2 bucks, 1 doe) all delivered well and healthy. I'll have to add photos later!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~!


----------

